# Recommendations For Someone To Retolex An Amp?



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

I am about to pick up a used Traynor YGM3 Reissue from my local L&M. The amp has some cosmetic issues (nicks out of the tolex, badly needs to be cleaned, etc.). If I decide that this amp is a keeper, I will want to have the tolex replaced. I will just have black tolex like the original stuff put on there so I am not looking to make it tweed or anything like that.

Does anyone know of any good amp guys or cab builders in the GTA (preferably in the west end of the GTA) who can do this? And since I've never had this done before, does anyone have any idea how much a job like this would cost?


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

This guy makes pedalboards, but might do retolexing as well. Never hurts to try contacting him.
http://www.maplerockguitar.ca/?target=main

This guy is in Oshawa:
http://www.screamincabinets.com/index.htm

I'm sure there are plenty more...


----------



## mccormickanalog (Aug 11, 2015)

Not sure about the GTA, but I know it's been tough to find someone in Ottawa to Tolex for me - so I started trying it myself! I seems reeeeally tough at first, but after a few goes at it you'll be improving in no time.
Whatever you decide, best of luck!


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Damir Stemberger (AKA epis), here in Ottawa, does absolutely gorgeous tolexing. He's posted examples of his work here a number of times. Indistinguishable from a brand new showrrom amp.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Mistaken post, ignore.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I take it that ripped tolex is enough that you want to spend probably 1/4-1/2 of the amp's value in retolexing it?

If it doesn't reek of smoke, personally I'd just leave it as is and pocket the money you would have spent. Otherwise you might as well just look for one that's clean enough that it doesn't need the work.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Why not touch up the scars with a black paint pen?


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

Scotty said:


> Why not touch up the scars with a black paint pen?



That is an option. I have to get into the store to take another look at it to see if that would work. Part of me is also considering just sticking with my current amp and saving the money that would be spent on this one so that it can be put towards another guitar. L&M's Gibson Month promotion is coming up in 6-7 weeks and I wouldn't be averse to picking up a Gibby during that sale.


----------

